
Carmack on ffmpeg - tosh
https://twitter.com/id_aa_carmack/status/1258531455220609025
======
phs318u
Indeed. Why reinvent the wrench?

Ffmpeg is just awesome. Incredibly powerful with a huge community of people
sharing tips on its use for a huge variety of use-cases.

------
phillipseamore
Also I can't think of a browser that supports video that isn't using FFmpeg.

